# New Twin Turbo kit in the future



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

This is in no way to support or send people to a vendor who isn't a sponsor.. I just wanted to point out to anyone who, like me, doesn't frequent the 'other' site that I stumbled across an up and coming twin turbo setup being discussed there. It looked pretty legit and you'll find it under /Forced Induction/ "_ _ _ Twin Turbo Kit- Official Thread".

I am being ambiguous and not posting the link or the name because I am new to posting in any forum and didn't want to step out of bounds.. Sorry if I have done so even being careful.

I've been hoping some of you FI aficionados would start commenting on this new setup and your thoughts. To my ignorant self, the price looks good and the mechanics seem on par or better than the discontinued APS. I'm not ready to pull the trigger on either a SC / Turbo yet, and frankly am scared of possible repercussions of the turbo kits out there to date, but this one alleviates some things other than the oil return being through the oil cap. 

So just a heads up on a new kit being worked out, and I'm looking forward to reading about it on this forum in the future.


----------



## Benny6o (May 18, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

Benny6o said:


> Hmmmmmmm


Yea.. The crux of an old conundrum worded like an ambiguous enigma, what the hell are any of my posts about!


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm doing cam and headers this summer and trying to decide on heads and intake or SC/ *single TC next year. The twin turbo kits are nice but most efficiently run (like the one mentioned) at monster numbers. For that kind of power I'd think the bottom and top end would need beefin up, built tranny, much stronger clutch, fuel pump, a supply of the proper fuel/mixture, and probably new rear suspension/axles/drive shaft which I'd think would explode when ya drop the clutch. $$,$$$. Some kits even say they can still be daily driven, or in other words, roll around under boost and you'll be fine. But your passenger(s) might mess their pants if you hit boost.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anybody planning on major upgrades should be aware that the ~$5,000 upgrade is going to cost $10,000-$15,000 to make the whole car right. I'm "just" in the mid-400s now and have over $12,000 in mine. That's without any bling mods too.


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

Mid 400's takes quite a bit to do right though, especially with an 04. Good advice Svede. I only recently began to understand that myself- I plan on staying NA for the foreseeable future for longevity / simplicity. I plan on getting in the mid 400's with my 06, but darn if I'm not always excited and in love with at least the idea of a good turbo or s/c.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm about $5,500 in on my car and it's just suspension, brakes, wheels n rubber.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah every time I price out a FI build it comes to around 25k but that's everything from motor to suspension.


----------

